# What's Wrong With People?



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has had similar experiences as my family did last night.
My son Matt, his wife, my wife, me, and my three granddaughters went to eat at Outback. We were seated near a table where three young guys (around 20 or so years old) were sitting. They were all decked out in Illinois gear, and from the conversation we could over hear, they had just come from the UNC / Illinois game.
They had been hitting the bottle pretty good, and were dropping profane language bombs all over the place. An older fellow seated near them asked them to tone down the language, and they did, briefly. Then it began again, and one of them remarked how Illinois didn't play their game, and how it was embarrassing to lose to a bunch of ignorant southerners.
Then, my middle granddaughter went to the ladies room, and had to walk by their table. She's a pretty 13 year old, and the guys all turned to look at her as she passed.
When she returned one of them made an off color remark to her when she passed their table. She sat back down, obviously chagrined, and told Matt what the guy had said. Matt rose to his feet, and went to get the manager. The manager asked them to leave, and they got up, and went to pay the tab and leave. But that wasn't the end of it. As they went out the door, one of them shouted back to us, and flipped us off, and said "tell your girls they can ride with us", and laughed and went out the door. Matt jumped to his feet, and took off after them, with me in tow, trying to calm him down. Our wives got up, and began telling us to come back to the table, but we were nearly out the door.
The three idiots saw us coming, and leaped into their jeep, and started to pull off. Matt reached the door of their vehicle, and grabbed the kid that had made the gesture, and nearly drug him out of the jeep as they sped away, nearly running into a light pole as they left.
We went back inside, and the manager apologized profusely, and gave us our meal free, which was nice of him. But I did ask him why they allowed those boys to drink so much and get to that point. He agreed, and said his staff didn't think they were that inebriated. So we left, and the manager did call the cops, and gave a description of the jeep.
Hope they got caught. There's no place for that kind of nonsense in our society. My son Matt is a big, powerful guy, and if he had of gotten a hold of that kid it would not have been pretty.
It's just a shame you go out for a good meal and a pack of cretins ruins it!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Alcohol or not, just a bunch of punks who weren't raised properly.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Not as close as you guys had, but a time at a gas station. Three guys pushing my buttons about how old I am. 
I am 56 and they were in their early 20's. They were being idiots towards a couple girls getting gas. I said something to them and they yelled "shut your mouth old man". That was hard to take. IN my younger days it would have been time to rumble! I've got some fond memories from my 20's!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you'll find that a lot of our younger generation has this problem. there just not exposed to the outdoors like most of us were. so they set around playing profane games and think its ok to use foul language. and there's always that 10% of the people that just don't get it. sorry you guys had to deal with a bunch of punks like that in a public place.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, it's sad. Chances are, we would've let the manager handle it all had they not flipped us off. Matt went nearly berserk, especially after what the one kid said to Kandyce. If he had succeeded pulling the kid from jeep, we'd have probably all went to jail. Can't say here what he said to her, suffice it to say it wasn't the kind of thing you say to a 13 year old girl, or any lady, for that matter.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

That's a shame, sorry to hear your family had to experience that. Its odd that people cant seem to connect the decline in our society's moral values with the behavior going on around us. The self-centeredness is rampant, its all about me and what "I" want to do and if it feels good, then it should be ok? Well, its that attitude that is driving our decline AND it comes from the parents. I guarantee you that those kids were NOT brought up to respect others.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

It isn't new, though. There have always been jerks.

Personally, I wouldn't blow crap at someone holding a working gas hose.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

FOSR said:


> It isn't new, though. There have always been jerks
> 
> 
> EXACTLY!!! This kind of behavior has been around for decades. Some people are nice, some are idiots! Glad your son didn't get in any legal trouble over it,


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

RESPECT !!

Many people today have no idea what it truly is. I agree it all starts at home with raising the children correctly.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

God gave everybody a brain!! Just some did not get enough to make a hill of beans and then put some alcohol in them and they will prove they have the brain of a bean


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

When I was in high school in the 70s, I had a friend with family in Pomeroy and Point Pleasant. I learned a lot of Yes-Please-Thank you-Sir-Maam. It stuck, and I still do it.

Now I've moved to the west side of Columbus and that attitude plugs in perfectly. There are some scary looking people here who are quite nice when you strike up a conversation.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like these guys already sucked as people, but thrn alcohol made them even worse.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

mck1975 said:


> RESPECT !!
> 
> Many people today have no idea what it truly is. I agree it all starts at home with raising the children correctly.


This!

It's not about where we are raised, the size of our parents bank account when we were growing up or the value of the home we were raised in...it's about whether our parents not only wanted us to learn respect but demanded we learned it. Many parents don't even demand respect themselves from their kids so how are these kids ever gonna respect strangers? Parents, especially today would rather make an excuse for a child when the child screws up rather then facing the problem head on and dealing with it. Then these kids grow up being used to disrespecting their own loved ones and go off into the 'big world' and usually get taught a hard lesson or three. When this happens and the kid gets into legal trouble or ends up in the hospital having to have dentures at such a young age, here comes mom and dad making more excuses and accusing the law and everyone else for picking on their 'now adult' child.... and yes, this is nothing new. 
I guess the moral of the story is we are not supposed to be friends to our children...we are supposed to be parents.



Very sorry you and your family had to deal with these punks but it seems to happen more and more all the time.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

It's a shame, really. Parents fault? Possibly. All I know is Matt and I were madder than I have been in years. Madder than an albino hitch hiking in a blizzard. Madder than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest. More I think about it, the madder I get. If you only knew what he said to my grand kid..grrrrrrrr Matt and I both are pretty easy going, especially him. But mess with the family.......


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> It's a shame, really. Parents fault? Possibly. All I know is Matt and I were madder than I have been in years. Madder than an albino hitch hiking in a blizzard. Madder than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest. More I think about it, the madder I get. If you only knew what he said to my grand kid..grrrrrrrr Matt and I both are pretty easy going, especially him. But mess with the family.......


Surely feel your pain. Have been there myself a couple times and the end results costs me in the long run.

It's easy for me to sit here today and say this. But to hopefully help ease your anger a bit you could turn this into a big, first-hand, real life learning experience for your G-daughter. I know you guys have already , in the past talked to her about punks and thugs in the world, to keep her distance and always be aware of her surroundings but this actually being said to her and her witnessing true punks in action should be a very good reminder and re-enforce what you guys have told her. These pervs said this while adults were with her. Just imagine if no adult was there.

I have one daughter and three sons. All adults now with kids of their own. But when they were younger and in their early teens , as all kids do, they would get mad at us for not letting them go someplace without supervision of an adult we knew and trusted. Today, they understand just where we were coming from. 

So again, know you're mad and you have every right to be. But take all that energy and turn this into a positive by sitting your G-daughter down and explain to her that what happened is the very reason you and her parents always want to know where she's at and who she's with. What could have possibly happened if she was someplace with nobody around.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn yankees!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

lol. No. We got morons here too. They're everywhere.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

NCbassattack said:


> lol. No. We got morons here too. They're everywhere.


LOL


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

All i got to say is mess with my family and you wont walk long enough to do it again.
There is just too much of this. Hats off to the op for him and his son keeping level heads as long as they did. No way i could have done it. Not over my family. Anything else sure.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Love it when things like this are generalized into being the fault of a generation. I'm maybe three or four years older than the kids from your story, and you'd never hear anything like that come out of my mouth or see me disrespect another person like so, regardless of gender or age. Wonder if when Jesse James was running around people just threw their hands in the air and said "What you gonna do, kids these days...". ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

There have always been blatantly disrespectful people and there always will be. They remain a minority.

I may be in a minority here also by thinking that running out after them was playing right into their hands. Instead of just ignoring them you joined in and gave the idiots a story they will laugh about for the rest of their idiot years.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

This is part of why there's a "Go back to Ohio" movement in South Carolina.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

FOSR said:


> This is part of why there's a "Go back to Ohio" movement in South Carolina.


Lucky you did not drag them out you would probably gone to jail they go home and granddaughter see dad go to jail but I would have kicked there but anywAy sorry but that's what happens not a crime to an ahole that what they told me


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

* At 73 yrs. old I have no patience with loud mouth punks, drunks or doped up people. I carry a ball bat in my car at all times for a time like you had happen. For worse than that I carry a 45 Colt and 3 magazines and I WILL use it !!!! *







Not as close as you guys had, but a time at a gas station. Three guys pushing my buttons about how old I am. 
I am 56 and they were in their early 20's. They were being idiots towards a couple girls getting gas. I said something to them and they yelled "shut your mouth old man". That was hard to take. IN my younger days it would have been time to rumble! I've got some fond memories from my 20's!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

walcat said:


> At 73 yrs. old I have no patience with loud mouth punks, drunks or doped up people. *I carry a ball bat in my car at all times for a time like you had happen*. For worse than that I carry a 45 Colt and 3 magazines and I WILL use it !!!!


How many times have you used it? If they're not worth your time, they're not worth your time in jail.

Goes to show just because you have a few years under your belt doesn't mean that everyone matures. If you think some drunk idiots saying anything short of threatening imminent physical harm or death is enough reason to assault someone with a baseball bat, then I'm sure you are the reason some carry a 45 Colt with 4 magazines and WILL USE IT. I hate it when I see fellow gun owners put things like this on the internet. It is nothing but fodder for antis.

Internet posturing is hilarious at any age.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm 56 too but I've never been hassled about age.

One good way to avoid trouble is to avoid eye contact. Note them, track them in your peripheral vision without looking at them, keep count of them, and go about your business like they're not there, unless they call you out. 

That's one thing I like about looking old, I can play the inattentive old fool and just observe people around me acting like I don't know what they're doing.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Flannel_Carp said:


> How many times have you used it? If they're not worth your time, they're not worth your time in jail.
> 
> Goes to show just because you have a few years under your belt doesn't mean that everyone matures. If you think some drunk idiots saying anything short of threatening imminent physical harm or death is enough reason to assault someone with a baseball bat, then I'm sure you are the reason some carry a 45 Colt with 4 magazines and WILL USE IT. I hate it when I see fellow gun owners put things like this on the internet. It is nothing but fodder for antis.
> 
> Internet posturing is hilarious at any age.


 Well said..


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

FOSR said:


> This is part of why there's a "Go back to Ohio" movement in South Carolina.


Haven't heard our neighbors to the south are demanding Ohio folks return home. But.. I do recall several years ago bumper stickers around Myrtle Beach that read,"Welcome to our beach. Now go home."
Like I said in a previous post, just because these boys had Iliniois gear on didn't for sure make them northern folks. And that doesn't matter. The lack of respect for other people in our nation today knows no state boundaries.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Sort of a perfect storm of school loyalty, youth, regional disrespect, alcohol and a road trip. What could go wrong? Hmm, how about one of the guys in the back seat hurls some half-chewed onion blossom with Jagermeister...


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I am 54 years old and I work for the school system there you will see a lot of disrespectful punks in a lot of them who have learned through the years that teachers and staff member at schools are just about helpless to do anything to unruly kids in the schools.

in my days I would not have cared what the teacher thought or the principal I was afraid of them telling my parents my mom would yell until my dad got home after a long hard day of work he had to deal with me!!and I learned my lesson the hard way
I guess what it really comes down to is spare the rod spoil the child and then they grow up to be idiots like them guys


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

FOSR said:


> Sort of a perfect storm of school loyalty, youth, regional disrespect, alcohol and a road trip. What could go wrong? Hmm, how about one of the guys in the back seat hurls some half-chewed onion blossom with Jagermeister...


My youngest boy goes to Clemson and yes there is a go back to Ohio trend. He has seen bumper stickers. 
I believe its all in fun though.
If the deal got out of hand at the gas station I have a small billy club used to knock out Salmon right under the seat of my truck. I would do everything to avoid any trouble though. I have too much to loose.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

That's why I moved to NC!!! SC has always had an attitude, sometimes for better, some for not. Their more than happy to take out of state tax money though!! 
While in Columbia for work next few days, these postings will inspire me to wear my tOSU national championship attire.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

bad luck said:


> That's why I moved to NC!!! SC has always had an attitude, sometimes for better, some for not. Their more than happy to take out of state tax money though!!
> While in Columbia for work next few days, these postings will inspire me to wear my tOSU national championship attire.


Good for you! I never hesitate to wear my Duke gear down there myself!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

As a member of the old man club I agree we want to kick a rear or two and straighten out the jerks we run into. Especially when a grand child is involved. Sadly our women will hear more of those comments in their lifetimes than we men have any idea about. In all seriousness we need to remember depending on the situation the person who escalated the encounter to more than words becomes the arrested party. Verbal to weapons would be a leap to a possible deadly encounter. I completely agree with the feelings and want to drive down and find those fellows myself. "An old man talking" my wife says. The best thing was call law enforcement hope they are caught and have some of that southern justice we hear about with some work crew time in that southern heat for hospitality. That would clean up the booze in their systems and their mouths also. Our wives and ladies ignore some things so we don't end up in a confrontation with those who don't know civil boundaries. Liquor and being in a group made them feel tougher. They do need an attitude adjustment makes me think did the restaurant have security cameras with photos of these men? It would be nice to post them on social media for their bosses or instructors and lady friends to see their character when their out of town. 
Take out the axe and spit some wood and burn off the anger. Pound some nails in scrap wood.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Maybe I'm just getting too old. Been biting my tongue long enough on this and some other posts from the past. When do we stop calling them low rates KIDS ??? There not kids. Old enough to drive, drink and vote. There just not kids anymore.
There's far more good ones out there then bad but you never here about the good ones.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

walcat said:


> * At 73 yrs. old I have no patience with loud mouth punks, drunks or doped up people. I carry a ball bat in my car at all times for a time like you had happen. For worse than that I carry a 45 Colt and 3 magazines and I WILL use it !!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are the exact definition of a person who shouldn't be carrying a weapon.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> It would be nice to post them on social media for their bosses or instructors and lady friends to see their character


A lot of them actually do that to themselves. Employers want to see the social histories of applicants. Party pics from years ago can sink your application. 

It's funny, the old drunk gag of wearing a lampshade over your head at a party suddenly makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Kylesfishin (Jun 11, 2013)

walcat said:


> *At 73 yrs. old I have no patience with loud mouth punks, drunks or doped up people. I carry a ball bat in my car at all times for a time like you had happen. For worse than that I carry a 45 Colt and 3 magazines and I WILL use it !!!! *


Your comment above is exactly what responsible gun owners should not be saying. Also, I'd love for you to show us a gun that shoots .45 colt, and takes magazines. I'm guessing you meant .45 acp, but the fact that you don't even know what kind of gun you're carrying around is scary.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Kylesfishin said:


> Your comment above is exactly what responsible gun owners should not be saying. Also, I'd love for you to show us a gun that shoots .45 colt, and takes magazines. I'm guessing you meant .45 acp, but the fact that you don't even know what kind of gun you're carrying around is scary.


Duh, a Colt 1911 model is what he meant! The best gun to show your friends and make them jealous about but not the best one to show your enemies! The handgun guys will buy for looks and price brag but not for capacity, compactness or reliability, especially for one that is carried.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Love it when things like this are generalized into being the fault of a generation. I'm maybe three or four years older than the kids from your story, and you'd never hear anything like that come out of my mouth or see me disrespect another person like so, regardless of gender or age. Wonder if when Jesse James was running around people just threw their hands in the air and said "What you gonna do, kids these days...". ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> There have always been blatantly disrespectful people and there always will be. They remain a minority.
> 
> I may be in a minority here also by thinking that running out after them was playing right into their hands. Instead of just ignoring them you joined in and gave the idiots a story they will laugh about for the rest of their idiot years.


How many kids do you have?
Its hard to control yourself when kids are involved,especially when its older guys harrassing your young daughter...


Lol i find it funny they think illinoise is acompetitive football team,lol smh


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Duh, a Colt 1911 model is what he meant! The best gun to show your friends and make them jealous about but not the best one to show your enemies! The gun guys will buy for looks and price brag but not for capacity or reliability, especially for one that is carried.


Flannel...have agreed with most of what you have said up until this post.

But whether a Colt 1911 is dependable or not is another 'highly debatable' subject and I won't elaborate on it. Best left for another thread on the topic. But will suffice it to say that I've got a few that will run with anything out there and would not hesitate for a minute to carry one of them. And do so on occasion in the winter months as clothing permits.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> How many kids do you have?
> Its hard to control yourself when kids are involved,especially when its older guys harrassing your young daughter...
> 
> 
> Lol i find it funny they think illinoise is acompetitive football team,lol smh


I have zero children; which is 100% irrelevant to the fact that being the one to escalate a situation from verbal to physical, outside of imminent threat of physical harm or death, is one of the more stupid and immature things you could do to assure your ability and availability to protect ones offspring from real harm in the future.

There are so many variables involved and one of them could have easily had a gun or other weapon, and would have made a better case for self defense in the occasion it was used than our two protagonists from this story. A video camera could have also proven they'd tried to flee before escalation and were followed.

I'm not saying I agree that these poor excuses for humanity don't deserve a lesson, and am not siding with them. I'm just saying that I think bad decisions were made all around.



fastwater said:


> Flannel...have agreed with most of what you have said up until this post.
> 
> But whether a Colt 1911 is dependable or not is another 'highly debatable' subject and I won't elaborate on it. Best left for another thread on the topic. But will suffice it to say that I've got a few that will run with anything out there and would not hesitate for a minute to carry one of them. And do so on occasion in the winter months as clothing permits.


The 1911 model has served well in the test of time and with it's run as an issued military weapon I would have no problem feeling protected with one on me. My reply was more poking fun again at the previous posting up a bit in the thread. I'm always down to talk guns if you ever want to do so in private message!


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

You may not be in the minority, but I disagree. I, for one, am tired of letting these things pass. No, we can't, as individuals, fight the world. But the failure to accept responsibility for one's own faults, instead of blaming others, is a recurring theme in America today, particularly in the last 20 years, and is evident in both children and their parents. While we've all done things we're not proud of, I've never seen such blatant disregard of what is right and decent across such large swathes of our culture as I have in the past two decades--and I've been around awhile. Holding people accountable for their actions and language, whether or not criminal, is long overdue. I say, pick your spots, but say something!

These thugs may well laugh and tell stories. Or, they may decide that was close enough and temper their behavior in the future. At the least, they'll think hard about what they say the next time they're in the presence of a family.

Well done, NCbassattack.

_*For evil men to accomplish their purpose, it is only necessary that good men do nothing.*_


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

we have the same problem with them over here in indiana. we call them F.I.P.S. they come into town to take over in the summmer. we put up with it to an extent, but when they overstep the line they very simply get put back across. no big deal.a few broken hands, noses, cut eyes, everybody heals up.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

It's a sign of the times and isn't going to get any better. I say bring back the draft and let these types of punks go fight ISIS . If they are as tough as they think they are they should do just fine. If they don't survive it's no great loss.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Punks? All you need is a hammer.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

FOSR said:


> Punks? All you need is a hammer.


 thank you for posting the clip from the original and not the terrible terrible spike lee remake.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Our culture admires the bad boy. It's exciting to break the rules.










One way to look at it is, we have it so good that we get bored and look for a little bad.

There's a great Alice Cooper quote, something like "I looked around and rock and roll was full of Peter Pans. I said, Where's Captain Hook?"


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Flannel_Carp said:


> I have zero children; which is 100% irrelevant


This isn't exactly true, and you'll see one day! You can't explain it, just an instinct really. But you're right there is a line between safety, consequences and giving people what they deserve. I think sometimes kids just need their asses beat, and this sounds like one of those times. People do learn from things like that believe it or not. Might not be the smartest for one guy to take on a group, not knowing what they're packing but I'm sure his protective instinct had a role in that one. I think most fathers daydream about how they would handle a situation to protect their kids.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

monsterKAT11 said:


> This isn't exactly true, and you'll see one day! You can't explain it, just an instinct really. But you're right there is a line between safety, consequences and giving people what they deserve. I think sometimes kids just need their asses beat, and this sounds like one of those times. People do learn from things like that believe it or not. Might not be the smartest for one guy to take on a group, not knowing what they're packing but I'm sure his protective instinct had a role in that one. I think most fathers daydream about how they would handle a situation to protect their kids.


By shortening my statement it is taken out of context. Me not having kids doesn't change the fact that being the one to escalate a situation from verbal to physical outside of imminent threat will make one the perpetrator in the eyes of the law. Especially given the fact that it was most likely on surveillance. That fact will not change no matter how many kids I have one day.

I understand what you are saying; I am sure it would cause a father to see red and can see why. My post was more to the point that things could have gone South quickly and NC or his son could have been injured or or jailed pretty easily; especially had the events followed the suggestions of some of the posters here.



> I'm not saying I agree that these poor excuses for humanity don't deserve a lesson, and am not siding with them. I'm just saying that I think bad decisions were made all around.


Pick your battles. If you die in a skirmish then you can't win the war.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm sorry but actions have consequences. My generation, 22 with no kids, has lost that. You want to say something to my wife or my daughter someday that action will have a physical consequence depending on what you say. If society decides to punish my actions then read me my rights. This "hands off" society has bred violence. Problems used to be solved with a bloody nose on the playground now it's a 9mm. It's not working! I'm not saying you go hunting for a reason to hurt somebody and I don't think that's what this guy said. Oh and I love my 1911. Lol


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

jray said:


> I'm sorry but actions have consequences. My generation, 22 with no kids, has lost that. You want to say something to my wife or my daughter someday that action will have a physical consequence depending on what you say. If society decides to punish my actions then read me my rights. This "hands off" society has bred violence. Problems used to be solved with a bloody nose on the playground now it's a 9mm. It's not working! I'm not saying you go hunting for a reason to hurt somebody and I don't think that's what this guy said. Oh and I love my 1911. Lol


I have been there if you would have pulled them out the police would have no choice but to arrest 
. Like I said it is not against the law to be a hole .then daddy lawyer will make sure you pay sorry don't seem to post so people understand


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Kylesfishin said:


> Your comment above is exactly what responsible gun owners should not be saying. Also, I'd love for you to show us a gun that shoots .45 colt, and takes magazines. I'm guessing you meant .45 acp, but the fact that you don't even know what kind of gun you're carrying around is scary.


Your right Flannel I believe acp stands for automatic colt pistol does it not. So doesn't that make it a colt 45 that takes a magazine. Now if your talking a colt single action army in 45 long colt. My point is I sure he knows what he has.. We always called them a 45 colt. Myself I rarely pack a gun but would feel perfectly safe with either one acp or 45 long colt laying in my front seat..
Automatic Colt Pistol

The .45 ACP (11.43×23mm) (*Automatic Colt Pistol*), also known as the .45 Auto by C.I.P. or 45 Auto by SAAMI, is a cartridge designed by John Browning in 1904, for use in his prototype Colt semi-automatic .45 pistol and eventually the M1911 pistol adopted by the United States Army in 1911.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think it tells you all you need to know about these kids that they took off running when your son came out after them. If they are man enough to run their mouth they should be man enough to back it up. Obviously, none of them were men.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Matt should have stayed in his seat.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Mason52 said:


> Your right Flannel I believe acp stands for automatic colt pistol does it not. So doesn't that make it a colt 45 that takes a magazine. Now if your talking a colt single action army in 45 long colt. My point is I sure he knows what he has.. We always called them a 45 colt. Myself I rarely pack a gun but would feel perfectly safe with either one acp or 45 long colt laying in my front seat..
> Automatic Colt Pistol
> 
> The .45 ACP (11.43×23mm) (*Automatic Colt Pistol*), also known as the .45 Auto by C.I.P. or 45 Auto by SAAMI, is a cartridge designed by John Browning in 1904, for use in his prototype Colt semi-automatic .45 pistol and eventually the M1911 pistol adopted by the United States Army in 1911.


You addressed me but you quoted someone else, FYI.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

All things considered, maybe we should have let it go, and considered the source. But until it happens to you, you don't know how you'll react. Like I said, I cannot say here what that vermin said to my 13 year old granddaughter.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Being involved in such a situation as that can make you just want to explode on that someone. I'm sure that's how Matt felt when he reacted from his emotions.
I've been there, as probably many of us has at one time or another.
A righteous anger wells up inside you and you want justice!
It all comes down to the fact that you, in that kind of situation aren't going to be able to literally "pound some sense into" someone. So its a selfish action to pursue, and will cost not only yourself, but your loved ones as well. Its a lose/lose situation that we all hate to be caught in, but I've come to realize that I can control the amount of loss with my reactions and force myself to control myself.

Life isn't fair, and there are in today's world people who don't care what happens to them.
As long as you care about anything you can't take on that kind of person and win.
I've worked with a couple in the steel mills.
NC, I feel for Matt and yourself. As his dad encourage him to fight hard learning more self-control so he doesn't mess up his life.

Think long and hard about what hill you are willing to die on.
.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not just young people. Was in Ponderosa last week. Pretty crowded so we grabbed the only open booth. Two(very) elderly couple with what appeared to be their middle-aged son in the booth behind us. The woman didn't say a word, the two men kept up a steady banter(fairly loudly!) about race, religion, politics(and everyone who walked by to the buffet tables). They had apparently eaten and were just sitting there BSing-solving the world's problems verbally. Filthiest mouthed individuals I ever had the misfortune to be seated near! Just about the time we were going to ask for another location, they got up and left and walked to the Walmart next door!!


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

There is way to much talk of firearms in this situation. Is this some thing you want you're kids to remember? Just think, why didn't someone call the cops and report 4 people drunk and driving? Who knows,, maybe some where down the road these guys would have had a wreck and cost a family their lives!!!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

butchers. said:


> My family comes first, in public, where ever. Mouth off to to one of my grandkids, there will be hell to pay. I have a 1911 and several other handguns that I do carry. I don't want my grandkids to remember me for shooting some body. Bear spray, flare gun,something simple, sulfuric acid in distilled water is very effective, then use a 1 inch piece of bamboo on them. If they decide to pull a firearm(heaven hope they don't) you have to do what is right. Why create bad memories for the kids? It's not a point of being bad,but taking care of a problem right then and there. Some one should have called the cops, I'm sure they would have hauled them off for drunk and disorderly. Just don't do any thing in front of the kids, they have enough problems.


So to break down this series of events:

1.) Someone says something (mouths off?) to one of your grandchildren
2.) You proceed to escalate situation from verbal to physical by use of bear spray, flare gun, chemicals or a bamboo rod
3.) They pull a gun, at this point for self defense.
4.) You pull a gun, and shoot them because they pulled a gun (again, because you were attacking them)
5.) Cops come and take you to jail and you get to see your grandkids a few times a year through a piece of glass for the rest of your life. This is all because someone said something to them and you were an irresponsible gun owner that was unfortunately allowed to carry one for self defense purposes despite the fact that you do not understand the responsibility that comes with doing so. When you are carrying a firearm every fight has the possibility to become a gunfight and the onus is yours to not be the one to escalate any situation into such.

I agree that someone should have called the cops if she was threatened or they refused to leave the establishment.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

OTOH in some parts of the world they would have flat-out stolen that girl at gunpoint.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> So to break down this series of events:
> 
> 1.) Someone says something (mouths off?) to one of your grandchildren
> 2.) You proceed to escalate situation from verbal to physical by use of bear spray, flare gun, chemicals or a bamboo rod
> ...


And this is exactly how the scenario will play out .
People seem to fail to realize that even in the best of circumstances and even in a case in which a person is completely legit in defending themself with a weapon, if you have to use deadly force you will still most likely loose everything you have defending yourself. You will certainly be carted off at the scene. 

There are people sitting in prison right now that let their temper get the best of them and killed or maimed someone when the person doing the maiming had an escape route and did not have to resort to physical violence. When they do their time, they will come out broke and to nothing cause they have lost everything trying to keep from ending up where they went.

We may not like what goes on around us , we may not agree with the laws, but there are lawful ways to handle things and quite frankly, a judge and jury dont base their verdicts on our likes and dislikes. Carrying a weapon is a huge responsibility and a person better understand the law before they carry one.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

Flannel carp, please reread the post. Where,,does it says any thing about guns, knives, bamboo sticks, flare guns, attack dogs? It is of my opinion that someone let 4 people who were drinking abit more than they should drive on down the road,, perhaps only to wreck with your family, my family, who knows. Now who would have been the bad guys.

At the point where one of them mouthed off to the guys daughter at the age she is, something should have been done.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

butchers. said:


> Flannel carp, please reread the post. Where,,does it says any thing about guns, knives, bamboo sticks, flare guns, attack dogs? It is of my opinion that someone let 4 people who were drinking abit more than they should drive on down the road,, perhaps only to wreck with your family, my family, who knows. Now who would have been the bad guys.
> 
> At the point where one of them mouthed off to the guys daughter at the age she is, something should have been done.


If you want to see what you typed originally, and what I replied to, before you went back and edited it thirty minutes later simply look at the quote in my reply to it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Flannels right butcher, you said flat out all the different kinds of weapons you would use and then edited your post and now your trying to deny what you said, what's up with that?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The cops were called after they left. Manager called.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> The cops were called after they left. Manager called.


Hopefully they got stopped before they got to the next bar(sounds like they were on a roll) and were taken off the street before they caused grief for someone else. Just too bad LE wasn't called in time to get where you guys were and were able to hear 1st hand what they had said to your G-daughter. Don't know to many LEO's that would tolerate saying the kinds of things to a female(especially a 13yr old) that these punks said to yours without a quick courtesy ride to jail. They could have been facing way more serious charges than drunk and disorderly. And being from out of state would have just been icing on the cake.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

9Left said:


> Flannels right butcher, you said flat out all the different kinds of weapons you would use and then edited your post and now your trying to deny what you said, what's up with that?


change of heart after what i posted. that still does'nt change the fact of the what if's. the weapons that were stated DIDNOT say that is what I would use. the weapons that were stated were merely objects of defense in a given situation.Actually, before I would sit on my dead butt and do nothing I would have called 911 and reported 4 drunks driving in what kind of car, which direction, and license number if I could get it. How m,any cell ph's were there in the place? So, in that case that's were I must say" you mouth off to my G-kids and some will a face full of fist or whatever and I will go downtown if it need be. Not first time I've been on the inside looking out.

And another thing,you are right, if you pull a gun on me, the cops will ask why in hell did I have to use more than 1 clip, because I WOULD NOT stop till his convulsions ceased and it would not be a 1911, but like more a 10mm. I love this, it makes my blood pressure go up.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

When I put on a gun I pray I never have to touch it. If I was carrying I probably wouldn't escalate a situation more than words. If I wasn't carrying, then yes they would have a fight. There are things you do not get to say to my family or women I'm around. That's the way it used to be and it used to work. There is a big difference in busting a nose and busting a cap.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

butchers. said:


> change of heart after what i posted. that still does'nt change the fact of the what if's. the weapons that were stated DIDNOT say that is what I would use. the weapons that were stated were merely objects of defense in a given situation.Actually, before I would sit on my dead butt and do nothing I would have called 911 and reported 4 drunks driving in what kind of car, which direction, and license number if I could get it. How m,any cell ph's were there in the place? So, in that case that's were I must say" you mouth off to my G-kids and some will a face full of fist or whatever and I will go downtown if it need be. Not first time I've been on the inside looking out.
> 
> And another thing,you are right, if you pull a gun on me, the cops will ask why in hell did I have to use more than 1 clip, because I WOULD NOT stop till his convulsions ceased and it would not be a 1911, but like more a 10mm. I love this, it makes my blood pressure go up.


Watch out flannel! We got ourselves a internet tough guy all ready to go. You go get those youngsters, keyboard cowboy!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmmm....now might be a real good time to bring out the fact that people should really be careful of what they post on the internet as well about what they would do or wouldn't in a situation. Just in case (God forbid) they ever find themselves in a horrible situation in which they had to defend themselves with a weapon. Attorneys and prosecutors just love investigating and using past internet posts,emails etc. when trying to defend or convict someone. 

Just ask Hilary.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

butchers. said:


> change of heart after what i posted. that still does'nt change the fact of the what if's. the weapons that were stated DIDNOT say that is what I would use. the weapons that were stated were merely objects of defense in a given situation.Actually, before I would sit on my dead butt and do nothing I would have called 911 and reported 4 drunks driving in what kind of car, which direction, and license number if I could get it. How m,any cell ph's were there in the place? So, in that case that's were I must say" you mouth off to my G-kids and some will a face full of fist or whatever and I will go downtown if it need be. Not first time I've been on the inside looking out.
> 
> And another thing,you are right, if you pull a gun on me, the cops will ask why in hell did I have to use more than 1 clip, because I WOULD NOT stop till his convulsions ceased and it would not be a 1911, but like more a 10mm. I love this, it makes my blood pressure go up.


... Just quoting it so you can see it next time you're on the inside lookin out.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

And the moral of the story is...we all have too much time on our hands to post stuff on the interwebs.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

chris1162 said:


> Watch out flannel! We got ourselves a internet tough guy all ready to go. You go get those youngsters, keyboard cowboy!


You people may think this a [email protected]#%^ joke. 8 years ago my brother sexually abused my 13 year old goddaughter. My dad told me about it a he was crying his eyes out. He wanted my .45 and I told him no. I called the cops and found the facts and it was game on, I tracked him down, asked what happened. He told me that the church he was going to was helping and he had not been to court yet. I told him that there was not any use for court.I pulled out a double 12 ga with 18" barrels and told him to get on his knees. He balked and I shot 1 time several inches from his right ear, I told him the next 1 was going to blow his brains out. He promply lost control of his bowels and was begging not to do it.I put another shell in the chamber and asked him what was the problem. I put the barrells on his forehead and listened. When it was said and done I fired another round on the left ear. He passed out. I put him in the back of my pick -up and took him to jail. The cops asked what had happened and I told them. They locked him up for his own safety he went to court and got his punishment. Too this day I do not regret what I did, if I see any child being abused I will do something about it. I'm not an internet tough guy, but when it comes to kids,,that is my soft spot. Take it or leave it but this deal is done. I only hope that you people never have to thru this or maybe you should just to see first hand. I'm not a keyboard cowboy because I have better things to with my time now. You people have showed what kind of back end of a horse you really are.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fished-out said:


> While we've all done things we're not proud of*, I've never seen such blatant disregard of what is right and decent across such large swathes of our culture as I have in the past two decades--and I've been around awhile*. Holding people accountable for their actions and language, whether or not criminal, is long overdue. I say, pick your spots, but say something!


Sounds like my father in the late60's, early70's. Damn long haired freaks, they all look like girls. Smoking weed and tripping on LSD. Bunch of commies.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

butchers. said:


> I called the cops and found the facts and it was game on, I tracked him down, asked what happened. He told me that the church he was going to was helping and he had not been to court yet. I told him that there was not any use for court.


Too bad the Duggars didn't do the same.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Holy crap the interwebz get crazy sometimes. Not as bad as the horse and lady thing but wow.......


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

butchers. said:


> You people may think this a [email protected]#%^ joke. 8 years ago my brother sexually abused my 13 year old goddaughter. My dad told me about it a he was crying his eyes out. He wanted my .45 and I told him no. I called the cops and found the facts and it was game on, I tracked him down, asked what happened. He told me that the church he was going to was helping and he had not been to court yet. I told him that there was not any use for court.I pulled out a double 12 ga with 18" barrels and told him to get on his knees. He balked and I shot 1 time several inches from his right ear, I told him the next 1 was going to blow his brains out. He promply lost control of his bowels and was begging not to do it.I put another shell in the chamber and asked him what was the problem. I put the barrells on his forehead and listened. When it was said and done I fired another round on the left ear. He passed out. I put him in the back of my pick -up and took him to jail. The cops asked what had happened and I told them. They locked him up for his own safety he went to court and got his punishment. Too this day I do not regret what I did, if I see any child being abused I will do something about it. I'm not an internet tough guy, but when it comes to kids,,that is my soft spot. Take it or leave it but this deal is done. I only hope that you people never have to thru this or maybe you should just to see first hand. I'm not a keyboard cowboy because I have better things to with my time now. You people have showed what kind of back end of a horse you really are.


*butchers*, very sorry your family had to go through this. Especially your god daughter.

But I guess I should have just saved the bandwidth posting this...




fastwater said:


> Hmmm....now might be a real good time to bring out the fact that people should really be careful of what they post on the internet as well about what they would do or wouldn't in a situation. Just in case (God forbid) they ever find themselves in a horrible situation in which they had to defend themselves with a weapon. Attorneys and prosecutors just love investigating and using past internet posts,emails etc. when trying to defend or convict someone.
> 
> Just ask Hilary.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm sorry that happened to your family. Sometimes we react in crazy ways when things like that happen. I know I've made the wrong choice before and almost regretted it dearly. Glad it worked out well and hopefully all can use it as a learning experience.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

I did not post my past for people to feel sorry, remorse, or any thing like that. People need to what is right, it may not be your family member, but 13 yr girl was humiliated in a public place and no one did any thing to stop it and that trips trigger. You can't bully in school, but , you can mouth off in a restruant. It does not make sense.

BTW, my brother was killed in a traffic accident several years ago. He died to keep from hitting another lady in the side with her baby in the back seat. He put his truck into the guard rail and broke his neck when his head hit the wind shield.

Now maybe people will understand why some people get upset when some thing like this pops up.

No offense taken from anyone, just try to understand the other guy.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I love threads that get everyone riled up and talking about shooting one another! Aren't these great?! Let bygones be bygones. Violence doesn't solve anything. If they were that drunk, they probably wouldn't remember the beating you wanted to give them anyhow. What does responding with violence teach the grandchildren? Cooler heads prevail. Turn the other cheek and all that good stuff. Although with me, it would really depend on what they said to my woman or daughter... LOL.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Uhh, they probably thought it was fun and laugh about it in hindsight. These dudes were taught no lessons.



fished-out said:


> You may not be in the minority, but I disagree. I, for one, am tired of letting these things pass. No, we can't, as individuals, fight the world. But the failure to accept responsibility for one's own faults, instead of blaming others, is a recurring theme in America today, particularly in the last 20 years, and is evident in both children and their parents. While we've all done things we're not proud of, I've never seen such blatant disregard of what is right and decent across such large swathes of our culture as I have in the past two decades--and I've been around awhile. Holding people accountable for their actions and language, whether or not criminal, is long overdue. I say, pick your spots, but say something!
> 
> These thugs may well laugh and tell stories. Or, they may decide that was close enough and temper their behavior in the future. At the least, they'll think hard about what they say the next time they're in the presence of a family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I have absorbed everything I just read......amazing...just amazing. Cooler heads will prevail


----------

